# New light rig!!



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've slowly been upgrading my light rig to a DMX setup, slowly, piece by piece. Here it is, my new light rig. 




















6 - Blizzard Puck 3NX
6 - Chauvet Pinspot 360
4 - Chauvet Intimidator 1.0


I have 2 more 3NX's for front duty, and 4 Fab5's on the way. I can see how the intimidators can be overwhelmed. I'll be looking into those new Blade moving heads in the new year. Or maybe something else. But it looks pretty good so far. Not hooked up to DMXIS yet. Using the Obey70 to run a simple chase. 


Anyway, talk is cheap...


[video=youtube;Q8LkFILxWhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8LkFILxWhg[/video]


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

that's cool. looks like you're loaded for bear.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

laristotle said:


> that's cool. looks like you're loaded for bear.


Thanks!

Im pretty stoked to get it running with DMXIS. That's today's mission.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a truly great looking lighting system. Very professional. Congratulations. In my first Band (many years ago) we used Christmas flood Lights mounted on 2 wooden coat trees. On one occasion, they burned the finish right off the stand but it looked cool while it lasted. My Mom was not pleased.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Intrepid said:


> That is a truly great looking lighting system. Very professional. Congratulations. In my first Band (many years ago) we used Christmas flood Lights mounted on 2 wooden coat trees. On one occasion, they burned the finish right off the stand but it looked cool while it lasted. My Mom was not pleased.


Here's a quick video at the venue we will be playing at for NYE. I used 4 3NX's to cover a comedian. You can see that they light the stage quite well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxqUQsBTm18&feature

I have another light rig, but it's pretty dated. Here's a couple videos, one from my old band, with someone controlling them. The second video is my current band. We just have them on auto. It's better than nothing but more of a YOU DESERVE A SEIZURE!!! Kinda thing. The heat can be a bit on the brutal side. 

I have a pretty good sound rig, so it was time to upgrade the light rig. The Intimidators look like they can be overwhelmed by the 3NX's, but they were the right price, and got me into the moving fixtures. They will be upgraded to moving heads next year. 

Anyway, here's the older light setup...

Old band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbn0wyFcHL4

Current band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExkyHWoNrN0

Just so Plain Jane. So it will be nice to have the DMX setup. I can see myself getting 4 more 3NX's for when we use the full 20' of truss instead of 10'. The NYE stage is 18' wide. I thought of using the 20' truss and having 2' hang off the edge, but I think a 10' section nicely loaded up will do the trick!!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, I sat down and figured out DMXIS. 


The main problem for me, was the difference in fixture assignment between the Obey70 and DMXIS. No problem after I figured that out.


Here's a quick video. The room isn't deep enough to really get back far enough. I might change to the end of the room if I get ambitious enough. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHEVx6Qa5xw


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Is this all for a venue you run/work at?

For whatever reason, I was expecting a 112 Fender combo with an OD and delay pedal *L*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Is this all for a venue you run/work at?
> 
> For whatever reason, I was expecting a 112 Fender combo with an OD and delay pedal *L*


Budda...Great minds think alike !!

*New light rig !!*

I was thinking an EHX .22 Calibre and an 8 inch cab.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Budda said:


> Is this all for a venue you run/work at?
> 
> For whatever reason, I was expecting a 112 Fender combo with an OD and delay pedal *L*




Nah, I have a modest sound production company, so it's my personal rig. I had an ancient light setup so I'm upgrading my setup. My band will also make use of the rig as well. Next year I'll upgrade the scanners to moving heads.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Very cool. Good luck with growing the business


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Budda said:


> Very cool. Good luck with growing the business


Thanks it's a side project for now, but it's paying for its own growth. 

5000W FOH
1500W Monitors
StudioLive 24.4.2 and a 16.0.2
Individual monitor mixes 
Multitrack recording
Remote iPad mmixing 
New DMX Light Rig

All in a 12x5 trailer that fits nicely in my garage.
































































Got a few new ATA cases on the way. 

New light trunk (48"x23"x24")
A case for my JCM800 head
A new snake box

So it's been a year of baby steps. The good part is, everything I own is paid for, so I'm not servicing a $40,000 debt each month. Growing slowly but surely!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Quick video from the NYE setup for my band. Unfortunately, the smoke machine died between soundcheck and the 9pm
start time. 

-sigh- 

Still had a blast though!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUM1zLgt3wk


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Holy crap. That's slick.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

warplanegrey said:


> Holy crap. That's slick.


Thanks. I've been playing with it in my basement, programming more scenes etc. I have close to 100 scenes which I think is the limit on the foot switch (10 banks, 10 presets per bank) here's a newer video, a set of 10 scenes. I think the blues have a UV component to them. In the stage floor pic above you can see the fluid bottle glowing like there's a black light somewhere. So the blues kinda wash out in the video. The scanners are brighter than they look...

DMXIS - YouTube

DMXIS - YouTube

Its pretty neat. I'm by no means a Lampie, but DMXIS makes programming scenes fairly easy! I also have 20' of truss, but the stage is only 18' wide. I'm picking up another 10' section tonight and I'll cut it in half. This will let me run a 15' span and then I can space things out a bit. I'm thinking of picking up 2 more intimidators and 2-4 more 3NX's to fill out the 20' truss. So we will see how it goes.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, i'm speechless !!! Looks like a pro set-up. Congrats and I'm thinking your a young lad with a strong back LOL.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man, I'd love to have a band with a pro live setup like that!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I had lights before but they were ancient, so my goal last year was to upgrade my lights, and a bunch of other stuff. I do sound at a couple venues, so I'll have to discuss a price for bringing out my lights. I used to just bring a few. Here's a video with just one light on each FOH speaker, set to sound activation. 

Before video, no light, they would just turn the bar lights down: (actually in this video the bass player borrowed some from a buddy, that's why the truss is there, and there's a couple lights in the background)

White Beauty - YouTube

And the same band with just a Blizzard Fab5 on each speaker lighting the band:

White Beauty - YouTube

The trailer saves so much time. I had a bit smaller setup before but it all fit in my Dakota (without the lights) but each time it took 45 mins to load the gear only my truck from the garage. Same with after the gig. Now I leave the trailer loaded in my garage. I hook on and leave. Then at the end I back in and I'm done. 

Its so much nicer, plus it really ups the level of my small operation. I'm no longer a guy with a truck full of gear, I roll in with a sweet trailer that's cleanly loaded, so you know I mean business.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Figured out iPad control for DMXIS 


iPad interface: 4 banks of 25 scenes broken down into groups. Also, main Dimmer control for all fixtures and little details like 3NX Strobe, 3NX color chase, smoke machine control and global blackout.














Second page, global control over 3NX (rear) and Fab5 (band) fixtures! And more...












And iPhone control as well. 4 pages, access to 25 scenes and more, one group for each page


Verse
Chorus
Solo
End
Master Faders
3NX global control
Fab5 global control


































Video!!
No smoke, my new smoke machine has not arrived yet.


DMXIS walk through - YouTube


DMXIS iPad TouchOSC - YouTube


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

sweet light rig!!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> sweet light rig!!


Thanks!

ipad control had eluded me since the middle of December so I'm pretty stoked to have it working now!!


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

New lights, Martin Minimac Profile moving heads. 

Martin Minimac profile - YouTube


----------

